# Gutes B M X Zum Flatland Fahren ? ? ? ?



## jimbim (6. Mai 2005)

Hallo,
wollte mir bald ein neues bmx hohlen ( mein billig ebay ist schrott).
Und da wollt ich fragen ob dat hier gut fuer flatland ist(kenn mich da net aus): Hier ist das BMX 

Hoffe ihr antwortet schnelll danke.!


----------



## ZoMa (6. Mai 2005)

Never Titus, Clatch, X4U, Khe u.ä. kaufen.. Schau mal lieber bei richtigen BMX Shops vorbai, da bekommste was ordentliches. Hatte GS nicht nen Haro im Angebot?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lostnos (7. Mai 2005)

ne haben 1xhoffman flat ding un 2x haro eins für 299 un  eins für 399 das für 399 is das HIER!  un denk dran bei der seite musst du etwas warten bis alles geladen ist un wenn dann da im ie fertig steht wartest du kurz un dann kommt das bike ansonsten schau doch mal  gsbmx.de  onlineshop   sonderangebote   kompletträder un dann klick dich durch die 2 seiten!


----------



## jimbim (7. Mai 2005)

Da gibts aba auch den TITUS Flatliner und auf mehreren 
anderen seiten au.
ich glaub der is net schlecht für 299,- und ich bin ja erst anfänger   und brauch kein pro bike!


----------



## ZoMa (7. Mai 2005)

Ist dass so schwer zu begreifen, dass Titus sch-ei-ß-e ist?


----------



## lostnos (7. Mai 2005)

nimm  doch das haro oder en wtp die sin aber etwas teurer!


----------



## jimbim (7. Mai 2005)

warum ist es denn sch-ei-ß-e ????


----------



## jimbim (7. Mai 2005)

ist das denn gut??? HIER


----------



## jimbim (7. Mai 2005)

und ist HARO ne gute marke???
oder  Hoffman Bikes EP Star Flatland -2002/03- =Sonderangebot=


----------



## lostnos (7. Mai 2005)

ja ist sei aber gibts halt in deustchland nimmer deswegen so billig da auslaufmodell...das hat ich aber au schon gepostet!


----------



## ZoMa (7. Mai 2005)

Das Haro is gut, kannste kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jimbim (7. Mai 2005)

KHE Flatland Bike Messerschmitt =2005=
   GUT?????


----------



## lostnos (7. Mai 2005)

Haro!


----------



## jimbim (7. Mai 2005)

warum???
kann mir einer bitte die vor und nachteile vom haro
sagen??? den lenker find ich von khe besser.
und khe is doch ne gute marke oda net???


----------



## Flatpro (7. Mai 2005)

wennvon khe was gut ist, dann allerhöchstens flatlandsachen... und dann nur das teure zeugs... genau so wie bei den kurbeln... un lenkern...

würde von wtp das sinus nehmen....


----------



## ZoMa (7. Mai 2005)

jimbim schrieb:
			
		

> KHE Flatland Bike Messerschmitt =2005=
> GUT?????





			
				ZoMa schrieb:
			
		

> Never Titus, Clatch, X4U, *Khe* u.ä. kaufen..



Das die Karlsruher Heim Erzeugnisse bei fltsachen gut sein sollen, ist ein Gerücht, was scheinbar nur Leute verbreiten, die KHE entweder noch nie oder nur nen halbes Jahr als Komplettbike gefahren sind. Kein halbwegs vernünftiger Flatlander kauft sich ein KHE Bike..


----------



## Rune Roxx (19. Mai 2005)

ZoMa schrieb:
			
		

> Ist dass so schwer zu begreifen, dass Titus sch-ei-ß-e ist?



Kann mir das mal jemand näher - also eher differenziert statt Einzeiler - erklären?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rune Roxx (21. Mai 2005)

ZoMa schrieb:
			
		

> Ist dass so schwer zu begreifen, dass Titus sch-ei-ß-e ist?





			
				Rune Roxx schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir das mal jemand näher - also eher differenziert statt Einzeiler - erklären?





			
				BMX-Board schrieb:
			
		

> ..............



jimbim, damit wäre wohl alles gesagt


----------



## akim_laszek (23. Mai 2005)

Ich persönlich  würd dir zum Messerschmidt raten! Haro ist in Sachen Flatland ******** (was den Rahmen angeht). KHE is in Sachen Flatland und gerade hier in Deutschland ne gute Wahl!


----------



## Flatpro (23. Mai 2005)

akim_laszek schrieb:
			
		

> Ich persönlich  würd dir zum Messerschmidt raten! Haro ist in Sachen Flatland ******** (was den Rahmen angeht). KHE is in Sachen Flatland und gerade hier in Deutschland ne gute Wahl!


begründung bitte


----------



## akim_laszek (23. Mai 2005)

super Anbauteile bei KHE
Preisvorteil, da deutscher Hersteller
im Falle eines Problems gibts deutschen support und Umtausch o.ä. ist innerhalb einer Woche erledigt

Ach ja und Haros fahren sich echt "bescheiden"


----------



## Flatpro (23. Mai 2005)

akim_laszek schrieb:
			
		

> super Anbauteile bei KHE
> Preisvorteil, da deutscher Hersteller
> im Falle eines Problems gibts deutschen support und Umtausch o.ä. ist innerhalb einer Woche erledigt
> 
> Ach ja und Haros fahren sich echt "bescheiden"


jetz fehlt mir noch die begründung welche teile an dem messerschmitt gut sind und wieso


----------



## akim_laszek (23. Mai 2005)

lol

muss ja keiner kaufen. ist nur meine Empfehlung   

super bike für den Preis Punkt Aus Ende


----------



## Flatpro (24. Mai 2005)

weil ich find die anbauteile nich so pralle


----------



## akim_laszek (24. Mai 2005)

alles Geschmackssache! Sind vielleicht nicht die teuersten Teile dran, aber die die dran sind lassen sich super fahren! Hab davon auch einige an meinem Baby (Lenker , Kurbel, Vorbau).

 

*weiteraufmeinemQuamencruise*


----------



## Flatpro (24. Mai 2005)

naja, lenker vom messerschmit is hasslich und schwer un beim flat fahren tuts auch ne opc wegen gewicht un so


----------



## jimbim (24. Mai 2005)

das thema is doch schon erledigt!
heute ist mein addict gekommen!
fährt sich voll geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatpro (24. Mai 2005)

jimbim schrieb:
			
		

> das thema is doch schon erledigt!
> heute ist mein addict gekommen!
> fährt sich voll geil!


s ja für leute die irgendwann mal die sufu benutzen...




also nich für dich


----------



## jimbim (25. Mai 2005)

axso!


----------

